# Gretel and Martin Short



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

To view these cute dogs visit our facebook page where we have pictures posted: www.facebook.com/stubbydogs

Hi! I'm Gretel and I'm a 1 year old female. I'm only 34 pounds, and I'm the perfect little size! I'm such a joy to be around, I love everyone and everyone loves me! I've been at the shelter, here in Central Florida for a while now so I really really want a new home. I love to play, especially rolling around in the grass, kicking my feet in the air! I'd be great with kids, I'm a gentle girl and I love to cuddle. If you are interested in learning more about me, please contact Erica Daniel- [email protected]





Hey there! My name is Martin Short and I'm a 3 year old neutered male. I'm a very happy guy and I LOVE attention! I'm an active fella and could use some obedience training, but hey couldn't we all?? I'm currently in Lancaster, PA and I'm looking for my forever home! Check out my adora-bull face! For more information about me, contact Mary Wallick- [email protected] with Humane League of Lancaster


----------

